

iOS bug sends iPhones into endless crash cycle when exposed to rogue Wi-Fi - BenTheElder
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/04/ios-bug-sends-iphones-into-endless-crash-cycle-when-exposed-to-rogue-wi-fi/

======
wiml
Not the first Apple certificate-parsing bug that will crash any application
that touches it: I found this one a few years ago:
[http://www.openradar.me/11043986](http://www.openradar.me/11043986)

